# Obadiah Sedgwick on the Solemn League and Covenant’s obligation to oppose heresy



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 21, 2020)

... Consider us _as Christians,_ we take our selves to be the children of the true and living God, and professor our selves to be the members of Jesus Christ; The faith of Christ is delivered unto us: we are intrusted with it, we are responsible for it: we are to be zealous for it. How then can we suffer our God, our Christ, our faith, to be thus dishonourably injured and abused, and not be troubled at all!

Consider us _as covenanting Christians:_ so we have every one of us bound our souls to God, (can any mortal creature here release us?) we have lifted up our hands to the most high God (in our several places) to extirpate heresies and false doctrines. ...

For more, see Obadiah Sedgwick on the Solemn League and Covenant’s obligation to oppose heresy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

